# PC Lenkrad mit Schaltung



## naaaa (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe diese Frage schon im Chip.de Forum gestellt, bin dort aber auf ausgeprägte Inkompetenz (man hat nur meine Frage analysiert statt sie zu beantworten) gestoßen. Ich hoffe hier mehr erfolg zu haben.

Hier die Frage: Gibt es ein hochwertiges Lenkrad für den PC, bei dem die Gangschaltung, also der Schaltknüppel, erst dann ordentlich einen Gangwechsel annimmt wenn man dazu auf den Pedalen die Kupplung drückt, also quasi eine art Blockade oder FF in der Schaltung? Oder sind die Kupplungspedale immer nur für nen Leerlauf unabhängig des Gangwechsels und das Gang einlegen geht ohne Pedal genau so gut wie mit?


----------



## Milch-Mann (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich denke das Problem wird schon darin bestehen, dass es einige Spiele gibt, die ein Kupplungsvorgang nicht unterstützen. Dort gibt es nur Pedaleinstellungen für Gas und Bremse. Damit dürftest Du schon ein großes Problem haben, bei solchen Spielen manuell zu schalten 

Aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass es beim G25/G27 nicht so ist, evtl. sind dort die Fanatec-Lenkräder etwas anders (allerdings ist der Preis auch etwas "anders"  )


----------



## Vordack (18. Oktober 2012)

naaaa schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe diese Frage schon im Chip.de Forum gestellt, bin dort aber auf ausgeprägte Inkompetenz (man hat nur meine Frage analysiert statt sie zu beantworten) gestoßen. Ich hoffe hier mehr erfolg zu haben.
> 
> Hier die Frage: Gibt es ein hochwertiges Lenkrad für den PC, bei dem die Gangschaltung, also der Schaltknüppel, erst dann ordentlich einen Gangwechsel annimmt wenn man dazu auf den Pedalen die Kupplung drückt, also quasi eine art Blockade oder FF in der Schaltung? Oder sind die Kupplungspedale immer nur für nen Leerlauf unabhängig des Gangwechsels und das Gang einlegen geht ohne Pedal genau so gut wie mit?


 
Hab das Momo Racing.

Also ne Blockade gibts da nicht. Allerdings meine ich der Gang lässt sich schwer ohne Kupplung einlegen (ist halt ne Blockade die mit den FF Motoren emuliert wird).

Hab gleich nen Temin, aber suche mal nur "Shifter", also ohne Lenkrad und so. Da findest Du bestimmt was und kannst es dann über USB verwenden als seperates Eingabegerät.


----------



## Simmentaler (19. Oktober 2012)

Moins

Also ich habe ein Fanatec und die Funktion gibt es nicht.

Denke für "Normalsterbliche" wäre so ein Simulator auch kaum zu haben. Es gibt 
Ausserdem gibt es nicht gerade viel Spiele die auch wirklich Kupplung und eine H-Schaltung unterstützen.


----------

